# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Hotels in Puri

## mano133

Puri is quite a famous pilgrimage in South East India that is doubly popular among tourists for its beautiful beaches and scenery. The beach city of Puri is located around 60kms from Bhubaneswar the capital city of Odisha. Puri is among the four holiest Hindu pilgrimages collectively called Char Dhams with Puri being the last. The city is most famous for its majestic temple of Sri Jagannath a form of Lord Vishnu. Find out more about the city and also check out some fine hotels in Puri at .com.



Puri hotels

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

1. Hotel Gandhara 
2. Mayfair Waves 
3. The Pearl 
4. Hotel Shakti International 
and more hotels now available online.
Visit Puri.. :Smile: 
top mobile app development company | enterprise mobile application development

----------

